# Educational Desideratum



## bookslover (Mar 2, 2007)

What we could really use here in the greater Los Angeles area is a good Reformed seminary. We have two seminaries here, but both are Arminian and Dispensationalist: (1) Talbot School of Theology, in La Mirada; and (2) The Master's Seminary, in Sun Valley. These two schools are located about 40 miles apart.

Considering that Los Angeles and its environs is one of the major population centers in the country, it seems odd that, to my knowledge, there has _never_ been a Reformed theological seminary here.

A good Reformed college would also be nice.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuller theological seminary is in Pasadena. Not recommending it mind you but wouldn't at one time it be considered reformedish?


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 2, 2007)

bookslover said:


> What we could really use here in the greater Los Angeles area is a good Reformed seminary. We have two seminaries here, but both are Arminian and Dispensationalist: (1) Talbot School of Theology, in La Mirada; and (2) The Master's Seminary, in Sun Valley. These two schools are located about 40 miles apart.
> 
> Considering that Los Angeles and its environs is one of the major population centers in the country, it seems odd that, to my knowledge, there has _never_ been a Reformed theological seminary here.
> 
> A good Reformed college would also be nice.


I may not agree with McArthurian Dispensationalism, but what makes it make Master's Seminary get called Arminian? From what I've seen and read, McAuthur is a pretty adamant 5-pointer.

Is it because of the logical inconsistencies and flaws that come with being 5-point Dispensationalist that lead to it or what?


----------



## KMK (Mar 2, 2007)

bookslover said:


> What we could really use here in the greater Los Angeles area is a good Reformed seminary. We have two seminaries here, but both are Arminian and Dispensationalist: (1) Talbot School of Theology, in La Mirada; and (2) The Master's Seminary, in Sun Valley. These two schools are located about 40 miles apart.
> 
> Considering that Los Angeles and its environs is one of the major population centers in the country, it seems odd that, to my knowledge, there has _never_ been a Reformed theological seminary here.
> 
> A good Reformed college would also be nice.



I am all for good reformed seminaries in SoCal, but doesn't Westminster West count? Maybe not since they have a Baptist on the faculty.  

Also, I am not so sure that Talbot should be called 'Arminian'. I am not an expert, but I don't think that it goes all the way down the Arminian road. If they are, they are strangely conservative. (Comparatively)


----------



## bookslover (Mar 3, 2007)

KMK said:


> I am all for good reformed seminaries in SoCal, but doesn't Westminster West count? Maybe not since they have a Baptist on the faculty.
> 
> Also, I am not so sure that Talbot should be called 'Arminian'. I am not an expert, but I don't think that it goes all the way down the Arminian road. If they are, they are strangely conservative. (Comparatively)




Westminster's not in the Los Angeles area. 

Fuller is "flavored with Reformed theology" in the same way some jars of spaghetti sauce have labels that read "flavored with meat." 

Talbot, I should have remembered, has Dr. Robert L. Saucy (on the faculty since 1961) who was a leader in the "progressive dispensationalism" movement of a few years back, which gave up a lot of ground to Reformed theology, which makes Talbot an interesting case. 

MacArthur has a solidly Reformed theology, but I recently heard him preach a sermon where, from his text in Luke ("of such is the kingdom of God") he tried really hard to ignore the doctrine of election, which is unusual for him.


----------



## KMK (Mar 3, 2007)

Richard, are you aware of the Conference on the Book of Revelation, presented by Westminster West, and hosted by Christ Reformed Church, on March 31? I am considering attending. If you want some info, I have a flyer and could perhaps direct you in the right direction. It looks to be a very juicy. (Imagine an emoticon of a smiley eating a piece of meat)

Yes, Westminster is more San Diego than LA. 

Since you are an LA cat, what was your view of Gene Scott? wow: Now that was a tangent!)


----------



## bookslover (Mar 3, 2007)

KMK said:


> Richard, are you aware of the Conference on the Book of Revelation, presented by Westminster West, and hosted by Christ Reformed Church, on March 31? I am considering attending. If you want some info, I have a flyer and could perhaps direct you in the right direction. It looks to be a very juicy. (Imagine an emoticon of a smiley eating a piece of meat)
> 
> Yes, Westminster is more San Diego than LA.
> 
> Since you are an LA cat, what was your view of Gene Scott? wow: Now that was a tangent!)



Gene Scott (1929-2005)! The man I liked to call "the crazy uncle you keep chained in the basement"! I used to find it fascinating to watch him. What an ego! An earned Ph.D from Stanford, so, very intelligent, but look where that intelligence led him. Reminds me of the verse: _knowledge puffs up_...

Thanks for the invite to the Revelation conference, but my beloved wife has just been diagnosed with diabetes (on top of her muscular dystrophy, high blood pressure, etc.) and we need to spend some time getting our act together on that medical front. Sounds like fun though: premils, postmils, and amils all throwing cream pies at each other...


----------



## KMK (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry about your wife... I hope God is showing His glory in this affliciton.

Here's a good Gene Scott story: (You know he died last year, right? And that his wife took over for him on the pulpit, on tv and everything)

A friend told my wife the other day, "Hey! I saw Gene Scott's daughter preaching on tv last night!" 

He was difficult and yet fascinating to watch.


----------

